# Cutting log 2012



## nby (Apr 22, 2012)

Starting this log to keep track on progress. Started cutting about a week ago and will do so for at least another 2-3 months. 

*Current stats:*
5'10"
220-225lbs
BF: too high!


*Daily intake:*
Approx. 2700 calories (300g carbs / 200g protein / 80g fat)
Split over 6 meals. Carbs pretty much only at breakfast/prewo/postwo.


*Training:*
Usually 4-6 sets per exercise. Starting sets at moderate weight, 10-15 reps - to last set at max weight, 4-6 reps.
This works for me even when carb restricted so I keep to this regime 

Current routine is:

Day 1: Quads/hamstrings
Day 2: Chest/bi's/calves
Day 3: Off
Day 4: Back/rear delts/traps
Day 5: Shoulders/tri's/calves
Day 6: Off
Day 7: Off

On day 6/7 I might do some fasted cardio in the morning.


*Measurements (22-04):
*Quads: 27,2"
Arms: 16" 
Chest: 44" 
Calves: 16,5"
Waist: 37,8

*Cardio:
*4x HIIT after workout for 18min. per week.
Will up if/when needed.


----------



## nby (Apr 22, 2012)

*Today's workout (numbers are converted kg --> lbs):*

Leg extension (single leg) - 5 sets: 
66lbs 12x / 88lbs 12x / 110lbs 10x / 132lbs 10x / 154lbs 10x

Squats - 5 sets: 
154lbs 15x / 254lbs 12x / 308lbs 10x / 352lbs 8x / 396lbs 6x

Leg press - 4 sets:
330lbs 12x / 374lbs 12x / 440lbs 12x / 495lbs 12x / 550lbs 12x

Lying leg curls - 4 sets:
88lbs 10x / 110lbs 10x / 132lbs 8x / 154lbs 6x

Seated leg curls (single leg) - 4 sets:
55lbs 10x / 66lbs 10x / 77lbs 8x / 88lbs 8x


Also did 18 minutes of HIIT on the crosstrainer and sweated my bum off 


*Current weight:*
221lbs


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice log...I'll be checking it out! Happy Cutting..

Barb


----------



## nby (Apr 22, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Nice log...I'll be checking it out! Happy Cutting..
> 
> Barb



Thanks!


----------



## nby (Apr 23, 2012)

Getting ready for chest/bi's in a few hours. Had a few cheat meals this weekend due to a weekend with work so gonna hit the crosstrainer hard!


----------



## nby (Apr 23, 2012)

*Today's workout (numbers are converted kg --> lbs):*

Incline DB press - 6 sets: 
52.8lbs 12x / 66lbs 10x / 70.4bs 10x / 79.2lbs 8x / 83.8lbs 8x / 99lbs 6x

Hammer strength - 4 sets: 
154lbs 10x / 176lbs 10x / 198lbs 8x / 220lbs 8x

Cable flyes - 4 sets:
66lbs 12x / 77lbs 10x / 88lbs 10x / 55lbs 12x 

DB curls - 4 sets:
30.8lbs 10x / 35.2lbs 10x / 44lbs 8x / 52.8lbs 6x

BB curls - 4 sets:
77lbs 10x / 88lbs 10x / 99lbs 8x / 110lbs 8x


As you can see I don't push much weight, especially on chest. This is due to a long lasting shoulder injury which just won't seem to rub off 


*Current weight:*
219lbs


----------



## nby (Apr 24, 2012)

Did some back today, nothing special so no numbers today. No cardio as I had to go somewhere after the gym.

Tomorrow time to rip up the shoulders


----------



## swollen (Apr 24, 2012)

Log is nice so far & the workouts are too! I'll be following bro.


----------



## nby (Apr 25, 2012)

swollen said:


> Log is nice so far & the workouts are too! I'll be following bro.



Thanks brother!



Today is shoulders/tri's/calves and some HIIT.
Have 2 capsules of ECA in me so sweating is imminent!


----------



## nby (Apr 25, 2012)

*Yesterday's workout; shoulders/tris/traps (numbers are converted kg --> lbs):*

DB shoulder press - 5 sets: 
30.8lbs 12x / 52.9lbs 10x / 66lbs 10x / 70.5lbs 8x / 80lbs 7x 

One arm lateral DB raise - 4 sets: 
26.4lbs 12x / 30.8lbs 10x / 35.2lbs 8x / 44lbs 6x

DB lying Rear Delt Row - 4 sets:
26.4bs 12x / 35.2lbs 10x / 44lbs 8x / 48.5bs 12x 

French press - 4 sets:
77.1lbs 10x / 99.2lbs 8x / 110lbs 8x / 121.2lbs 7x

Cable pushdown - 3 sets:
66.1lbs 10x / 77.1lbs 10x / 88.2lbs 8x / 99.2lbs 6x

CGBP - 3 sets:
132.2lbs 10x / 154.3lbs 8x / 176.3lbs 8x 

BB shrugs - 4 sets:
 154.3lbs 10x / 242.2lbs 8x / 308.6lbs 8x / 396.8lbs 8x

Forgot traps on back the other day so I took that instead of calves.


*Current weight:*
214lbs (losing water weight due to carb restriction.. and ECA of course )


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## nby (Apr 27, 2012)

*Weight: 216lbs!

*
Did some chest yesterday instead of legs due to missing a meal and when I do.. legs is out of the question!! 
Will do legs today and try and squat 440 for 1-2 reps.


----------



## donna199 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice log


----------



## nby (May 2, 2012)

Not much updates I'm afraid! Can hardly train due to moving into a new house. 
Will be done this week and then I can hit the gas good!


----------

